# Reposting picture



## Tallest-Toad

I'm looking for the pattern for this. I have forgotten what it's called.


----------



## Judy M

Where was it used? blanket, afghan, scarf, dishcloth? Do you remember any part of the name? Leaf, bush, cactus?


----------



## KnitNorth

Very interesting looking. I haven't a clue.


----------



## vislandgirl54

Try this site
http://www.knitpurlstitches.com/
They have a lot of similar stitches.

Down in the right hand corner, it's difficult to see but there's a button called Older Posts and you'll find several other pages of knit an purl stitches.


----------



## Tallest-Toad

Vislandgirl I did go through all of the patterns and didn't find the pattern I'm looking for.


----------



## Judy M

Tell us more about the pattern pictured -- Magazine?, online?, pinterest?
Have you knit that pattern before, if so, what did you make?

Have you done an image search? If not, use this: knit purl stitch images


----------



## rainie

Its Russian from Pinterest. Charted only, I never saved it.


----------



## rainie

http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/2016/09/46-norwegian-fir.html
http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/2016/01/lace-chart-22.html


----------



## run4fittness

Nice links, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Judy M

Above image of OP doesn't look like it has any yarn overs. Were the sites listed for someone else?


----------



## knit4ES

The links that rainie posted are very close. 
I have taken such stitch patterns that have yarnovers and replaced the yo with M1... eliminating the eyelet hole but maintaining the stitch count.
These may be a good place to start if you want to try to figure it out for yourself.
For OP, it may be the only way to reproduce what you've got is to reverse engineer it....
spend some time analyzing the stitch and row repeats, graph it and do some swatches until you are successful or totally frustrated and decide to frog.


----------



## Tallest-Toad

Yes I think that reversing the pattern while counting stitch by stitch as it comes off of the needle.


----------



## Tallest-Toad

In mostly sure that it is a free ravelry pattern.


----------



## knit4ES

Tallest-Toad said:


> In mostly sure that it is a free ravelry pattern.


Have you looked thru your Ravelry library?


----------



## Tallest-Toad

I found it! It's in my Claire Compton The Knitters Bible.


----------



## Tallest-Toad

Knit4ES. I knit through to back loop on the next row after.


----------



## knit4ES

Tallest-Toad said:


> Knit4ES. I knit through to back loop on the next row after.


TBL of those yarnovers would twist the stitch and close it up... perfect. 
Glad you found it.... it is one of the ones that rainie mentioned.
It will be good for you to be able to continue on.


----------



## Judy M

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwegian-fir-lace - no photo
9 projects with photo


----------



## PharmDona

These are really nice ! Thank you !


----------



## retiredwoman

Tallest-Toad said:


> I found it! It's in my Claire Compton The Knitters Bible.


Thank you for sharing that beautiful pattern.


----------



## Seoulborn

Tallest-Toad said:


> I'm looking for the pattern for this. I have forgotten what it's called.


Here is the pattern, I believe you're making the carseat blanket, I've made one and it looks just like your start.

https://www.marymaxim.com/car-seat-blankie-pattern.html


----------



## raindancer

rainie said:


> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/2016/09/46-norwegian-fir.html
> http://www.laceknittingstitches.com/2016/01/lace-chart-22.html


Wow, rainie, you are spot on!


----------



## EliseK89

[No message]


----------

